# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الماتادور الأسباني يسعى للتأكيد على مكانته المرموقة :

## العالي عالي

*يبرز المنتخب الأسباني لكرة  القدم دائما ضمن المرشحين لإحراز اللقب في بطولات كأس العالم التي يخوضها  ولكنه سرعان ما يخرج صفر اليدين من نهائيات البطولة.*

*وفي مونديال  1990 بإيطاليا على سبيل المثال ، فشل المنتخب الأسباني المتألق آنذاك في  عبور الدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) للبطولة.*

*وبعدها بثماني سنوات ،  كان من المتوقع أن يقدم الفريق عروضا رائعة ونتائج جيدة في كأس العالم 1998  بفرنسا ولكنه فشل حتى في عبور الدور الأول (دور المجموعات).*

*ولم  يتغير الحال كثيرا في البطولة التالية عام 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية واليابان  حيث سقط الفريق بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية أمام نظيره الكوري صاحب الأرض في  دور الثمانية رغم أنه كان مرشحا بقوة لبلوغ المباراة النهائية.*

*وفي  مونديال 2006 بألمانيا ، بدد الماتادور الأسباني فرصته في الفوز باللقب  مثلما أشارت معظم التكهنات والتوقعات حيث سقط الفريق أمام نظيره الفرنسي  1/3 في الدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) للبطولة.*

*ورغم ذلك ، يبدو  المنتخب الأسباني هذه المرة أكثر إصرارا على تحقيق التوقعات المنتظرة منه  والتأكيد أخيرا على مكانته كأحد المرشحين بقوة لإحراز اللقب.*

*ويشارك  المنتخب الأسباني في نهائيات كأس العالم للمرة الثالثة عشر في تاريخه  والتاسعة على التوالي. ولا يتفوق عليه في عدد المشاركات سوى منتخبات  البرازيل والأرجنتين وإيطاليا وألمانيا.*

*ولكن كل من هذه المنتخبات  الأربعة سبق له الفوز بلقب البطولة مرتين على الأقل بينما كانت أفضل نتائج  المنتخب الأسباني هي احتلال المركز الرابع في مونديال 1950 بالبرازيل.*

*وقال  إيكر كاسياس حارس مرمى ريال مدريد وقائد المنتخب الأسباني في آذار/مارس  الماضي "أثق بالفعل أننا سنحقق نتائج جيدة في كأس العالم هذه المرة". وكان  كاسياس حارسا للفريق في كأسي العالم 2002 و2006 .*

*وأضاف "بعد كل  ذلك.. نحن أبطال أوروبا كما أننا الآن أكثر قوة واكتمالا في الصفوف عما كنا  عليه قبل أربع سنوات".*

*وجاءت تصريحات كاسياس بعد الفوز الثمين  2/صفر الذي حققه الفريق على مضيفه الفرنسي في المباراة الودية التي أقيمت  بينهما بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس في الثالث من آذار/مارس الماضي.*

*وأبهر  المنتخب الأسباني بقيادة مديره الفني فيسنتي دل بوسكي جميع من شاهدوا هذه  المباراة بفضل تمريرات لاعبيه المتقنة وإنهاء الهجمات بشكل رائع.*

*وهناك  العديد من الأسباب التي تبرر تفاؤل كاسياس بفرصة الفريق في مونديال 2010  بجنوب أفريقيا.*

*ويبرز في مقدمة هذه الأسباب الفوز الرائع للفريق  بلقب كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) وهو النصر الذي منح الفريق  الثقة بالنفس التي افتقدها الفريق في الماضي.*

*ومنذ عام 2006 ، لم  يخسر الماتادور الأسباني سوى مباراة واحدة كما يعتلي الفريق حاليا التصنيف  العالمي لمنتخبات كرة القدم الصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا).*

*وبالإضافة  إلى ذلك ، حافظ دل بوسكي على كيان الفريق الذي توج باللقب الأوروبي قبل  عامين رافضا إجراء تغييرات جوهرية على هيكل الفريق بعدما تسلم قيادته خلفا  لمواطنه لويس أراجونيس بعد الفوز بيورو 2008 .*

*ولكن ذلك لم يمنع دل  بوسكي من إضافة بعض المواهب الشابة إلى صفوف الفريق مثل المدافع العملاق  جيرارد بيكيه واللاعب المتألق خيسوس نافاس والمهاجمين الواعدين خوان ماتا  وفيرناندو ليورنتي وألفارو نيجريدو.*

*كما يضم الفريق بين صفوفه اثنين  من أفضل المهاجمين في العالم حاليا وهما فيرناندو توريس وديفيد فيا.*

*وصرح  ألفريدو ريلانو محرر صحيفة "آس" الأسبانية الرياضية ، التي تصدر في  العاصمة مدريد ، إلى وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) قائلا "المنتخب  الأسباني لم يشارك من قبل في كأس العالم بكل هذه الثقة وبهذا الكم من  المواهب وبهذا القدر من الآمال".*

*وأضاف ريلانو "منذ عام 2007 ، يقدم  هذا الفريق بعضا من أفضل العروض في تاريخ اللعبة معتمدا في خط الوسط على  أداء خافي (هيرنانديز) و(أندريس) إنييستا بفضل تمريراتهما المتقنة  والهادئة".*

*أما بالنسبة لخط الدفاع فتبدو مشكلته الأساسية في  المساحات التي يتركها كل من سيرخيو راموس وخوان كابديفيلا خلفهما عند  انطلاقهما من الجانبين مما يضاعف من الضغوط الواقعة على كارلوس بيول  وكارلوس مارشينا.*

*ولكن خبرة كاسياس وتألق بيكيه ينجحان دائما في  تعويض ذلك وسد هذه الثغرات.*

*وعلى أي حال ، فإن فريقا يضم خافي  هيرنانديز وإنييستا وتوريس وفيا وخافي ألونسو وديفيد سيلفا بخلاف سيسك  فابريجاس يجب أن تكون فرصته جيدة في الفوز بلقب المونديال بجنوب أفريقيا.*

*المدير الفني (فيسنتي دل بوسكي) :*

*كان  المدرب فيسنتي دل بوسكي /59 عاما/ هو الاختيار الأمثل لقيادة المنتخب  الأسباني خلفا لمواطنه لويس أراجونيس الذي قاد الفريق للفوز بلقب كأس الأمم  الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) .*

*ونال دل بوسكي موافقة جماعية على  إسناد المهمة إليه بفضل مسيرته الرائعة ونجاحه السابق مع فريق ريال مدريد  في الفترة من 1999 إلى 2003 حيث قاد الفريق للفوز بلقبين في الدوري  الأسباني ومثلهما في دوري أبطال أوروبا.*

*وتعامل دل بوسكي مع مهمته  الجديدة بذكاء حيث اعتمد على معظم اللاعبين وعلى نفس الأسلوب الخططي الذي  اعتمد عليه أراجونيس في السنوات الماضية مطبقا طريقة اللعب 4/4/2 من خلال  التركيز على لاعبي خط وسط مدافعين بالإضافة إلى لاعبين ينطلقان من  الجانبين.*

*ويتسم دل بوسكي بقلة الكلام إلى جانب سيطرته التامة على  اللاعبين بالإضافة لعلاقته الطيبة مع وسائل الإعلام وهو ما لا يتوافر لدى  معظم المدربين حاليا.*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*ايكر  كاسياس*
*حارس*
*أسبانيا*

**

*::  مسيرته مع  ريال مدريد ::*

*اللاعب الإسباني  أيكر كاسياس انضم لصفوف نادي ريال مدريد في موسم 1990-1991 ، و استمر  بعدها في صفوف النادي حتى الآن ، بدأ مشواره مع الكاستيا موسم 1997/1998  أمام فريق سيوداد ديبورتيفا ، الآن بعدها بدء بمشوار نجاح مع النادي ، و  استدعي لأول مرة للفريق الأول عندما كان عمره 16 سنة ، و استدعاه وقتها  المدرب الألماني يوب هينكس ، الذي أخذه من المدرسة من أجل السفر للنرويج من  أجل مقابلة روزنبرغ .*

*ابتداء من موسم  1999/2000 أصبح لاعب في الفريق الأول ، حيث لعب أول مباراة له في الـ9  سبتمبر 1999 أمام أتلتيك بلباو وكان يبلغ حينها 18 سنة و 112 يوم ، كما  استفاد من إصابة الحارس الأساسي بودو إيلغنر ليصبح الحارس الأساسي لفريق  ريال مدريد . و عند نهاية الموسم توج كاسياس بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا الذي  خاضه ضد فريق فالنسيا .*

*و بحلول موسم  2001-2002 أصبح كاسياس الحارس البديل لسيزار سانشيز ، حيت دخل بديل لهذا  الأخير في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا أمام فريق بايرن ليفيركوزن ، و توج رفقة  ريال مدريد بهذا اللقب ، و منذ ذلك الحين أصبح كاسياس الحارس الأساسي  لفريق ريال مدريد ، ليصبح ضمن خيرة حراس العالم .* 

*الحارس الذي  يمتاز بالذكاء و الشخصية القيادية و سرعة ردة الفعل و إجادة التصرف في  المواجهة المباشرة مع المهاجمين ، يعتبر حالياً واحد من أفضل حراس العالم و  نادي ريال مدريد محظوظ بتواجد حارس مثله بين صفوفه . أيكر حالياً يعتبر  بالنسبة للمدريديستا أفضل حارس في العالم ، و للجميع يعتبر واحد من أفضل  ثلاثة و بسن صغيرة هو قادر على تحقيق المعجزات .*

*أيكر خارج  الملعب إنسان هادئ و شخص طيب للغاية و محب للغاية للأعمال الخيرية ، ففي  2007 زار سيراليون و بنى مدرسة له هناك ، و بالنسبة لأصدقائه كاسياس إنسان  طيب للغاية و يحب الجميع خاصة في قريته ، و يعشق لعبة الورق و الذهاب في  نزهات مع أصدقائه و على المدى البعيد يريد أن يصبح رئيساً لريال مدريد .*



** 

*:: مسيرته مع  المنتخب ::*





*قدم كاسياس أداء  كبير مع إسبانيا منذ نعومة أظفاره و استطاع الفوز مع منتخب بلاده بكأس أمم  أوروبا  تحت الـ 15 عام ، و بعدها حقق مع منتخب إسبانيا كأس أمم أوروبا  تحت الـ 17 عاماً و قدم أداء جد مميز و ساهم بفوز بلاده بالنهائي بتصديه  لركلات الترجيح ، و في عام 1999 فاز مع بلاده بكأس العالم لتحت الـ 20 في  نيجيريا ، و اختارته في العام 2000 إحدى المجلات المختصة ليكون أفضل لاعب  في العالم لتحت 21 سنة .*

*في عام 2000 تم  استدعائه للمنتخب الإسباني من أجل المشاركة بأمم أوروبا و لكنه لم يلعب و  لا دقيقة ، و في 2002 استدعي للمنتخب الإسباني المشارك في كأس العالم 2002  بكوريا و اليابان و استغل إصابة كانيزاريس الحارس الأساسي وقتها و أصبح  حامي مرمى إسبانيا و من وقته و هو حارس أساسي للمنتخب و لنادي ريال مدريد  الإسباني .*

*كاسياس كمل  نجاحاته على المستوى الأوروبي بإضافته لكأس أمم أوروبا لخزائنه ، الحارس  قدم مستوى كبير أمام إيطالياً في ربع النهائي و استطاع التصدي لركلتي ترجيح  ساهمتا بالتأهل لنصف النهائي ، و بعدها بأسبوع تمكن الحارس من رفع بطولة  أمم أوروبا ككابتن للفريق الاسباني في إستاد ارنست هابيل في فيينا عاصمة  جمهورية النمسا .*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*اللاعــب تشـابـي



+ اللاعب تشابي هيرناندير من مواليد 25  يناير 1980

+ و بدأت مسيـرته الكرويـة و عمره 11  سنـة بالنـادي الكتلاني برشلـونة

+ في موسم 1997/1998 انتقل تشابي من  فريق الشباب الي الفريق الثاني في البرسا، وفيه تألق بشكل لافت.

+ يتميـز اللاعـب برقمـة المعـروف (6)

+ تحقق حلم تشابي بالمشاركة مع الفريق  الأول في صيف عام 98 بتحديد يـوم 11 أغسطس 1998 ..

في كأس السوبر الإسبـاني ضـد ريال  مايوركـا ..

+ و يستطيع اللاعب أن يلعب في أي مكان  في خط الوسط سواء في الارتكاز أو خلف المهاجمين.

+ حصـل على فرصة ذهبية لتثبت أقدامه  كأحد أعمـدة الفريـق بعد ان اصيب جوارديولا، وبعد رحيـل الأخيـر عن الفريق

أصبـح تشـابـي صانـع العـاب الفريـق  واثبـت جـدارة في هـذا المـركـز.

+ و شـارك اللاعب دوليـا مع المنتخـب  الإسبانـي في كأسـي العـالم ..

2002 : بكـوريـا الجنـوبيـة و اليـابـان

2006 : بـألمـانـيـا

2010 : سيمثـل المنتخـب الإسبـاني  بجنـوب إفريقيـا





*

----------

